# implant arthroplasty of 2nd mtp joint



## solocoder (Jan 23, 2013)

Can someone tell me where I went wrong with this?  The doctor performed a hammertoe correction (28285) on the proximal interphalangeal joint, 2nd toe and implant arthroplasty 2nd MTP joint. I coded the implant arthroplasty 28899.  MCR denied 28899 even after appealing with the op note, as bundled with 28285. They called 28285 the "primary" procedure.  28285 does not include an implant. Also the procedures were done on 2 different joints.  Can they really be bundled?
Thanks.


----------

